# Skylight on a flat roof?



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Questions: Are these 15 degrees enough to prevent damage from a storm? 

Yes

Are these mounting frames known to leak? 

Not if properly detailed

is it better to frame up my own angled window support? 

If you know what you're doing it's fine


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I installed a 606 Velux at my last house on a flat roof
I cut 2x12 to form an angle to slope the skylight
I used flashing & tar to seal the skylight to the roof
Never leaked in over 7 years
Ice & water shield is a good idea to use also

Current house I have 6 skylights installed on roofs under 15 degree pitch. Ice & water shield on roof, flashing - no leaks


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

*If you know how..........*

you could frame a 2x12 curb and have a double paned insulated poly skylight bubble made and shipped to you reasonably inexpensively. Custom sizing is very common in this realm.


----------



## mchardo (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Right now, there is a 2'x2' opening this is just covered with a wooden cover. I would like to put in a 2'x4' glass skylight that will open so I can use the window to access the top of the roof. I will be putting on a new rubber roof down on this flat part this spring. So once I build this curbing it will all be covered with new rubber roofing.

I have been looking at many different skylights, does anyone know of one that would open like it is on hinges? I know I have seen transom windows that crank out and then can be released to open freely the rest of the way. I hope this makes sense. I just want to have as much space to get out to the top of the roof. 

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You need a roof window - Velux name for it
I've never installed one
You would need to build a curb for it
Depending upon how handy your are might be easier to DIY



> The GPL roof window installs on roofs with slopes between 18.5° (4:12) and 55°












http://www.veluxusa.com/products/residentialSkylights/roofWindows/topHinged/


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

There are bubble hatched available precisely for this purpose, designed for flat roofs.  I have a number if you would like it. Shoot me an email.


----------

